# help with ps3 connection



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

hey i want to connect my ps3 with my old vga lcd moniter screen which connector should i get


----------



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

there are no dvi outputs on the ps3


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

techbulb said:


> there are no dvi outputs on the ps3



See this on EBAY- 
29 Pin 24+5 DVI Male to VGA Female Adapter Converter | eBay


Same thing. Converts the HDMI for a VGA. You probably didnt see the pic ?


----------



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah but how will i connect the dvi part to my ps3
currently i use a av multi out connectore to my tv


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

After Googling I found you will need a conversion box. Dont think there is a cheaper alternative 

2 HDMI + VGA + Y/Pb/Pr + Audio to VGA + Audio Converter | eBay


Way too costly.

Read what seller has written below the main box containing price etc


----------



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

for 6000 i can get a new moniter any thing cheaper


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2012)

HDMI to VGA converter.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya i can use any output on the ps3 but the screen doesnt have speakers in it so how will i enable audio


----------



## eggman (Mar 23, 2012)

You can connect the optical cable to a speaker (if it has taht input)


----------



## techbulb (Mar 23, 2012)

I speakers with 3.5 mm jack input


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2012)

Use the audio out cable for the PS3. It has those audio nodes on it. Put in speaker.


----------

